# Discovery Channel : psychology of people killing in the combat zone.



## Yrys (28 Jun 2007)

I'm not sure if it's the right board for that...

http://www.videosift.com/video/When-you-kill-a-person-for-the-first-time

A video looking at the psychology of combat and reactions of people to killing in the combat zone.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (28 Jun 2007)

I didn't check the link yet (watching "so you think you can dance") but we got to sit through a briefing with Lcol Grossman of the US.  It discussed the same topic. It's interesting to see how we can "innoculate" ourselves a little bit by preparing for the stress and the reaction to killing.  And to realize that when we get back, we will most likely be a little affected by the incidents we have experienced but as with a small wound, all that is needed is a little medical attention and we shouldn't be ashamed to ask for it.


----------



## CombatMP265 (3 Jul 2007)

The documentary is based highly around Grossman's book: On Killing. 

http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Psychological-Cost-Learning-Society/dp/0316330116/ref=pd_bbs_1/002-9319183-6270445?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1183470109&sr=8-1


----------

